# Bonus weekend



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Who's getting out?
Be safe who ever is


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll be taking my youngest boy out. Hoping to get his first buck.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I got a doe in our ml season here in Indiana. now i'm wishing all the ohio hunters nothing but good luck. may fastwater fill his tag.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

We will be out. Disappointing that the temp is going to warm up. They are really moving right now with this cold front that moved in. Good luck to all that are hunting.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Will be out. Buck tag filled. Looking for a doe. Lorain county


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Son and I are both tagged out so I’m letting two of my fellow truck drivers come out to hunt this weekend


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I was out this morning and had tracks around my area, about 3 inches of snow now so it should stay through Saturday at least. Remember all going on public land it’s buck only till end of season, I checked the list on the DNR site and I believe it’s about all the public land around n e Ohio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I will be out looking for a Doe in Huron or Lorain county.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’m taking my 6 year old son out. I have one more doe tag that I’d like to fill.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Going to take the CVA 444 Marlin I bought from Muddy out for a little walk this weekend and see what happens . This will be my first time hunting Ohio this year and hopefully it treats me as good as Pennsylvania has .


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

some of the bucks have dropped there racks already. my buddy shot a 8pt buck dec 2nd, when he started to drag it the rack came off. going to mcauther this weekend,land owner checked trail camaras today. told me both big boys showed up and they have already dropped there racks. take a good look at the Doe before you shoot it, you may be shooting next years monster. good luck to all.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Way to early for that....


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

0utwest said:


> Going to take the CVA 444 Marlin I bought from Muddy out for a little walk this weekend and see what happens . This will be my first time hunting Ohio this year and hopefully it treats me as good as Pennsylvania has .


Good luck and have fun. What scope did you go with, and how is it shooting?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

All of my regular bucks on film are still holding both antlers. They usually don’t start shedding around here at all until February.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I’m driving down to Athens Wayne unit tomorrow night after work. I’ll be camping out solo and hunting until Sunday late afternoon. I plan to hunt new ground and have no expectations other than enjoying myself and time in the woods. Good luck to all!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

snag said:


> I was out this morning and had tracks around my area, about 3 inches of snow now so it should stay through Saturday at least. *Remember* *all* *going* *on* *public* *land it’s buck only till end of season*, I checked the list on the DNR site and I believe it’s about all the public land around n e Ohio.
> 
> What Snag said. That’s a mistake that could cost a bit.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I’ll be out in andover. Everyone stay inside. More deer for me. And be wary of momma bear. Tracks about 100 yards behind my stand. If there’s an issue i hope it ends in my favor.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I will be out caring my 375 Marlin, this is my first year hunting with it.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Muddy said:


> Good luck and have fun. What scope did you go with, and how is it shooting?


Leupold 2-7 vx-1 and my 3 shot group at 100 yds all 3 bullet holes touch . Just like you said it is a tack driver all the way !


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Great. Good luck this weekend.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

1more said:


> Way to early for that....


Not at all. There are always a handful that drop in Dec. Usually caused by stress from an injury. Had a very large 9 pointer here a couple years ago that I watched chasing does three days before gun season, and by Thursday of gun season he was bald. I usually see at least one each year that drops before Christmas, though none this year so far.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Muddy said:


> Great. Good luck this weekend.


Thanks you too !


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be out both days till around noon.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Good luck to all in the A.M. 
Can't join you tomorrow but will be out amongst you all Sunday morning.
Shoot straight!


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Seaturd said:


> I'll be out both days till around noon.


How did it go today? Reason I ask is a couple of us sat in stands this am on public. Not a hunter or deer to be seen?funny thing tracks everywhere. Muzzle loader I’m only going to hunt evenings with the lack of hunter pressure, and hunt em like it’s the start of season


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I saw deer running everywhere finally got a shot this evening swing and a miss


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

hunted 3 hours this morning in Tuscarawas county , saw 3 does 3 small bucks, heard more shooting today than the opening day, it was perfect out, 28 degrees and almost no wind,


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Went out at this morning heard two shots not close, few squirrels then was about to climb down around 11, and saw this buck sneak up real cautious and not moving my way , I got a nice shot through a opening, ran about thirty yards jumped over a dam from a not finished swamp onto the frozen swamp, mushed up lungs and some of the heart, 20 ga H n R.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Got a 4 point chasin some does.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

Didn’t see a single deer. This hasnt been my year


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

Doe only were we hunt per land owners regulations seen a boat load of deer counted in the high 30’s shot this doe at 11:10 this morning back at it in the morning another tag to fill


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congratulations to all you guys that shot one today. Well done!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

slashbait said:


> How did it go today? Reason I ask is a couple of us sat in stands this am on public. Not a hunter or deer to be seen?funny thing tracks everywhere. Muzzle loader I’m only going to hunt evenings with the lack of hunter pressure, and hunt em like it’s the start of season


I saw a couple of squirrels beating the crap out of each other, a pileated woodpecker and some standard issue sparrows. I also found several fresh rubs and a pile of deer dung that probably had quit steaming within the hour. I didn't see a single deer or hunter. Lots of shooting - none within half a mile.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saw plenty out my window.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

My son shot his second doe of the year and his first deer with his new 44 mag here in perry county.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice, hopefully he’s hooked for life!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

My son and I managed to get doe. We are done for the year now. I’m going to be like a lost soul for awhile. I will take a buddy out during muzzle loader and try to get him on a doe.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Muddy said:


> View attachment 334571
> My son and I managed to get doe. We are done for the year now. I’m going to be like a lost soul for awhile. I will take a buddy out during muzzle loader and try to get him on a doe. What a great weekend to be in the woods. Good luck tonight whoever goes out!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

had a friend up in northern Indiana get a reel nice 11 pointer with his muzzle loader sat morn. good luck to all thats hunting this afternoon.
sherman


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrats to all.... especially the young future hunters..... wish my family had interest ..... be very greatfull , you are truly blessed


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Muddy said:


> Nice, hopefully he’s hooked for life!


He’s 11 years old and this was his seventh deer. 6 with crossbow and this was his first with a gun. He’s definitely hooked and loves hunting and fishing.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

hailtothethief said:


> I’ll be out in andover. Everyone stay inside. More deer for me. And be wary of momma bear. Tracks about 100 yards behind my stand. If there’s an issue i hope it ends in my favor.[/QUOTE my son got a small bear on camera a few weeks ago over here on Brown by the co airport.Coworker got a big one on cam on Beneka Rd a few weeks ago also.There are a few roming the co.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

That’s why i dont trust the straight walled cartridges. .350 legend popularity is great for deer but will it put down a bear if you have an issue? Prob not. I stick with a 12 gauge or .450 with all the bear in the county.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I will tell you a 350 ledgend will put down a bear no doubt I know of five deer shot with one and none made it more than 5 ft I shot one personally and my son and it left a hole I could put my fist in.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

http://ohiodnr.gov/news/post/ohio-hunters-take-advantage-of-additional-two-days-of-deer-gun-season
Good luck and Good hunting !


----------

